# was bedeutet standalone="yes" und wann benützt man es?



## babuschka (30. Jan 2010)

Hallo Community,
also ich habe x XML Aufgaben durchgemacht aber es kam sehr selten vor, dass standalone angegeben wurde. Wann und wozu gibt man es an? Was bedeutet standalone="yes" ? Danke im Voraus


----------



## eRaaaa (30. Jan 2010)

Sowas kann man doch sicher leicht ergooglen?


> Das Attribut standalone gibt an, ob sich das Dokument auf ein externes Formatdokument wie eine DTD oder ein XML Schema bezieht. Der Wert yes besagt, dass das Dokument selbstständig ist und nicht von einer solchen Standardisierung abhängt. Ein solches Dokument muss wohlgeformt sein, aber es ist nicht valide, da es keine Spezifikation gibt, gegen die seine Gültigkeit geprüft werden könnte.



Galileo Computing :: IT-Handbuch fuer Fachinformatiker – 15 XML


----------



## babuschka (30. Jan 2010)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> Sowas kann man doch sicher leicht ergooglen?
> 
> 
> Galileo Computing :: IT-Handbuch fuer Fachinformatiker – 15 XML



Dank dir habe ich nun erfahren was uns standalone="yes" sagt. Aber ich weis immer noch nicht wann es innerhalb der XML Dokumment angegeben werden muss und wann nicht.


----------

